# Best oil



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

What's the best synthetic oil for for a 2012 CC R Line 2.0t

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Vw recommends Castrol I wouldn't use anything else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure what is the "best" this is debatable.
However i do know what is the cheapest VW 502 approved. 
Mobil 1 0W40 from Walmart http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mobil-1-0W-40-Advanced-Full-Synthetic-Motor-Oil-5-Quart/23636902 
You can find filters for around $10
Total cost of oil change is $35 this is 1/2 the price of using Motul or other "high end" oils.


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for the imput.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn:

any 502 rated oil will work. Castrol paid big $$$ to have their logo on the oil cap of these new VWs. It doesnt mean they are the best.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

Always been a big fan of Mobil 1 full Synthetic. Have used them on all my cars since the first Oil change and they have always run great. I also do oil changes every 10K (some of you may disagree on the change intervals) on all my cars and have never had any problems with that.


Since I had the complementary oil services with my CC I did not bother switching it. But now that is over, my next 40K mile oil change will be Mobile 1

Here is the list of my vehicles that have used Mobile 1

Current:
Chevy Trailblazer @ 140,000 miles
Honda Accord @ 125,000 miles

Previous:
VW Jetta @ 60,000 miles
Honda Civic @ 150,000


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Does Mobil 1 now meet VW standards for my 2010 2.0T? It did not meet VW standard in 2010.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

arkijak said:


> Does Mobil 1 now meet VW standards for my 2010 2.0T? It did not meet VW standard in 2010.


yeah the mobil 1 0w-40 "European car formula" meets vw standards (its printed on the jug)


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

tambat said:


> yeah the mobil 1 0w-40 "European car formula" meets vw standards (its printed on the jug)


It is also on the VW approved oil list for the 2.0T TSI. I wish i had saved this document somewhere.


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*mobil 0-40*

Been using this since I had my 2001 VW passat 1.8t- sold 125k Miles perfect
2003 passat 161k Miles sold no oil leak
2007 Passat presently 97k no oil leak 
2013 CC presently 20k same treatment


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

If your CC is still under the factory warranty, I would have to say that I believe that 5w-40 Castrol Syn Tech SPT would be the best oil to use due to its being a 502 00 and 505 00 VW certified oil. The 505 00 rating being very important due to how it cleans direct injection engines, like diesels and our FSI/TSI direct injection systems, because direct injection leave a lot of fuel in the engine oil, which breaks most non-diesel oils quicker than 505 00 approved oils. If you are out of warranty, than I would say 5w-40 Shell T6 Rotella is a great oil to use on most engines that are direct injected due to its being a great cleaning diesel oil that resist shearing and dilution due to fuel contamination that occurs in direct injection engines. I used it in other cars with no problem, and other VW owners have used it in their cars, as well as BMW owners, and bikers. Its a great oil, but not VW approved, so it could void you warranty. I will use it after my warranty expires on my CC, however I will be using Castrol Edge 5w-40 in the mean time.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> If your CC is still under the factory warranty, I would have to say that I believe that 5w-40 Castrol Syn Tech SPT would be the best oil to use due to its being a 502 00 and 505 00 VW certified oil. *The 505 00 rating being very important due to how it cleans direct injection engines*, like diesels and our FSI/TSI direct injection systems, because direct injection leave a lot of fuel in the engine oil, which breaks most non-diesel oils quicker than 505 00 approved oils. If you are out of warranty, than I would say 5w-40 Shell T6 Rotella is a great oil to use on most engines that are direct injected due to its being a great cleaning diesel oil that resist shearing and dilution due to fuel contamination that occurs in direct injection engines. I used it in other cars with no problem, and other VW owners have used it in their cars, as well as BMW owners, and bikers. Its a great oil, but not VW approved, so it could void you warranty. I will use it after my warranty expires on my CC, however I will be using Castrol Edge 5w-40 in the mean time.



505.00 rating is not important.

In fact, on my old MK4 TDI (with the direct injected ALH motor)... the EGR and Intake Manifold will clog up.

























What is important is the amount of Sulphated Ash, Phosphurus & Sulfur (SAPS) in the oil. Low-SAPS, like 504/507 will have a slower buildup than a higher SAPS oil. 502.00/505.00 is around 1.5%

504/507 is .8% max

Shell Rotella T6 is 1%... which means it is a great oil that straddles 502.00/505.01/505.00 and 504/507, it's got the high TBN like 502.00/505.01/505.00 but sits in the middle of the SAPS concentration. Of course, it's not a VW-certified oil.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> 505.00 rating is not important.
> 
> In fact, on my old MK4 TDI (with the direct injected ALH motor)... the EGR and Intake Manifold will clog up.
> 
> ...


I disagree that the rating 505 00 is not important considering that VW specifies it for my car with the 3.6 VR6, however i see what your point is about the 504/507 reduced SAPS content being better for diesel engines. My VR6 engine and the 2.0t are not diesel engines, but uses the same direct injection technology that requires a oil that can resist breaking down due to fuel contamination, and have higher levels of detergents to remove the high level of contaminates that build up in direct injected engines, which the 502/505 oils do perform on our gasoline direct injection engines. So again, yes the 505 00 rating is important for a 3.6 VR6 owner like myself,however the 2.0t needs only 501 00/502 00, but can benefit from the 502 00/505 00 oil as well. At least we both agree about the T6 being a great oil to use:thumbup:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> I disagree that the rating 505 00 is not important considering that VW specifies it for my car with the 3.6 VR6, however i see what your point is about the 504/507 reduced SAPS content being better for diesel engines. My VR6 engine and the 2.0t are not diesel engines, but uses the same direct injection technology that requires a oil that can resist breaking down due to fuel contamination, and have higher levels of detergents to remove the high level of contaminates that build up in direct injected engines, which the 502/505 oils do perform on our gasoline direct injection engines. So again, yes the 505 00 rating is important for a 3.6 VR6 owner like myself,however the 2.0t needs only 501 00/502 00, but can benefit from the 502 00/505 00 oil as well. At least we both agree about the T6 being a great oil to use:thumbup:


Sorry, but you're basically wrong, except for the Rotella T6 being a great oil that fits in the middle.

low-SAPS is important for direct injection gasoline engines, for the reason why I stated earlier.

the reason why current TDI's need the 504/507 is for the DPF.

501.00.. is not in existence.

501.01 was brought back for the Audi R8 GT, which is a 10w60 oil.

502.00 is always combined with 505.00 and/or 505.01. You cannot buy a 502.00 only specific oil.

The only 501.01 oil that is approved, is Castrol TWS, which is combined with 505.00.

502.00/505.01/505.00 is worse, as the higher level of SAPS produces more deposits that gather onto the intake valve.

504/507 is better when viewed in terms of reduction of deposits, however, the TBN requirement is almost half of 502.00/505.00/505.01, so it's not good for maintaining the oil change interval.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> Sorry, but you're basically wrong, except for the Rotella T6 being a great oil that fits in the middle.
> 
> low-SAPS is important for direct injection gasoline engines, for the reason why I stated earlier.
> 
> ...


I am not wrong, however you are. If 504/507 oil is better, than why do VW recommend 502 00/505 00 oil as warranty required oil for gasoline engines, and not 504/507? So sir, you are incorrect that the 505 00 rating is not important. Your very well positioned opinion is noted, but you are wrong about 502/505 not being important for gasoline cars. What oil do you recommend that is 504/507 and is VW approved for gasoline engines? I never said that you can buy a 502 00 specific oil alone, because like you mentioned earlier, must current VW approved 5w-30 oils do cover mostly 501 to 502, except 505 00. The 5w-40 VW approved oils are 501 00/502 00 certified, as well as 502 00/505 00 certified. I know that you are a former diesel owner,but those 504/507 oils are not meant to be used in gasoline cars. Again, the FSI/TSI engines like in your 2.0t are gasoline engines, not TDI engines, so those oils are not to be used in your CC. But if you want to use 504/507 in your CC go ahead, it is a free country, and use diesel fuel in your 2.0t as well if you like, and see how far that will get you:thumbup:


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn, i will have to apologize to you. i have found this link about TDI and it lists that 504/507 oils are to be used with the FSI engines for long drain intervals. 

I will have to look into finding a 504/507 oil for my 3.6 FSI VR6 CC. Here is the link about TDI engines and oil.
http://www.api.org/~/media/Files/Ce...n-Light-Duty-Diesel-Engines-SOKossmehl-VW.pdf


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> I am not wrong, however you are. If 504/507 oil is better, than why do VW recommend 502 00/505 00 oil as warranty required oil for gasoline engines, and not 504/507?


I never said 504/507 is the superior oil period.



BsickPassat said:


> 504/507 is better when viewed in terms of reduction of deposits, however, the TBN requirement is almost half of 502.00/505.00/505.01, so it's not good for maintaining the oil change interval.


Due to the TBN being half of the 502.00/505.00/505.01 spec, you can't follow the oil change interval (10,000 miles)



> So sir, you are incorrect that the 505 00 rating is not important. You very well positioned opinion is noted, but you are wrong about 502/505 not being important for gasoline cars.


You are misreading things. First of all 505.00 does not signify that it cleans your engine, as there is no need to focus on 505.00 as your determining factor. 



> What oil do you recommend that is 504/507 and is VW approved for gasoline engines?


1. 504.00 IS FOR GASOLINE ENGINES
2. Newer owner's manuals are including 504.00 specification as an approved oil for gasoline engines.










What's 504/507 and VW approved?

VW Part number G 052 195 1L & GAU 052 195 M2
BP Visco 7000 Longlife III
Castrol SLX Professional Longlife III
Elf SOlaris LLX
Liqui Moly Pro-ENgine M600
Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200
Mobil 1 ESP Formula
Pennzoil Platinum VX
Pentosin Super Performance III
Quaker State Q Diesel Plus
Quaker State Q European Engine VX
Total Quartz Ineo 504/507

[quote\
I never said that you can but a 502 00 specific oil alone, because like you mentioned earlier, must current VW approved 5w-30 oils do cover mostly 501 to 502, except 505 00. The 5w-40 VW approved oils are 501 00/502 00 certified, as well as 502 00/505 00 certified. 
[/quote]

Wrong. 501.00 is obsoleted.

If you think you're right, then tell me what 5w30 and 5w40 have 502.00 and 501.00 specification.



> i know that you are a former diesel owner,but those 504/507 oils are not meant to be used in gasoline cars. again, the FSI/TSI engines like in your 2.0t is gasoline engines, not TDI engines, so those oils are not to be used in your CC. but is you want to use 504/505 in your CC go ahead


See pic above. 504 since it is the gasoline equivalent.

504.00 specification was meant to lump all the active (at the time of the creation of the standard) gasoline oil standards: 502.00, 503.00, 503.01 into a single standard.
507.00 specification was meant to lump all the active diesel oil standards: 505.00, 505.01, 506.00 & 506.01 into a single standard

504/507 was developed around Euro IV emissions standards.




> it is a free country, and use diesel fuel in you 2.0t as well and see how far that will get you:thumbup:


How is using Diesel #2 to fuel a gasoline engine even part of this discussion? Apples to oranges.

Why is low-SAPS better?

http://www.lubrizol.com/EngineOilAdditives/ACEA/ConferencePapers/LowerSAPS.pdf

See page 19


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Carguy10 said:


> Damn, i will have to apologize to you. i have found this link about TDI and it lists that 504/507 oils are to be used with the FSI engines for long drain intervals.
> 
> I will have to look into finding a 504/507 oil for my 3.6 FSI VR6 CC. Here is the link about TDI engines and oil.
> http://www.api.org/~/media/Files/Ce...n-Light-Duty-Diesel-Engines-SOKossmehl-VW.pdf


More VW oil facts.

502.00 = fixed oil change interval (OCI)
503.00 & 503.01 = flexible OCI

505.00/505.01 = fixed OCI
506.00/506.01 = flexible OCI

the flexible OCI uses an oil temperature sensor as one of the inputs to determine when the oil change needs to occur (with a margin of safety) up to 30,000 km (18,641 miles)

504/507, since it combines all the above, is suitable for both fixed intervals and flexible intervals


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

BsickPassat said:


> I never said 504/507 is the superior oil period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. 501.00 is obsoleted.

If you think you're right, then tell me what 5w30 and 5w40 have 502.00 and 501.00 specification.



See pic above. 504 since it is the gasoline equivalent.

504.00 specification was meant to lump all the active (at the time of the creation of the standard) gasoline oil standards: 502.00, 503.00, 503.01 into a single standard.
507.00 specification was meant to lump all the active diesel oil standards: 505.00, 505.01, 506.00 & 506.01 into a single standard

504/507 was developed around Euro IV emissions standards.



How is using Diesel #2 to fuel a gasoline engine even part of this discussion? Apples to oranges.

Why is low-SAPS better?

http://www.lubrizol.com/EngineOilAdditives/ACEA/ConferencePapers/LowerSAPS.pdf

See page 19[/QUOTE]

Long post I agree that you are right about the 507 oils being better for the FSI engines. i was under the impression that the 507 was a TDI diesel oil only, but I found a link that educated me on how it would be good for my FSI gasoline engine. My comment about using diesel fuel was in part to me thinking that you were recommending that a diesel oil should be used in a gasoline engine, so I was like hey if you want put TDI oil in your car why not the fuel as well.I was wrong to type that. The reason why I like the 505 00 rating is because it suppose to mean that the oil is rated to be very good at operating in a DI engines from what I read on VW oil specifications and what the specifications mean. I looked at different oil manufacturers and they list the oil certifications as 501/502 or 502/505, so that is where I get the 501 certification even though it has been superseded by 502. However, I looked into the 504/507 certification for the Mobile 1 ESP and it list 504 for gasoline and 507 for diesel, so that is why i thought that 507 was only for diesel only. I will look into the 507 more. P.S. I am not an oil expert, so I can admit when I am wrong:thumbup: P.S. Mobile 1 5w-30 ESP have the vw 502 00 certification, which I assume covers the 501 00 as well since 502 00 supersedes 501 00. http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Mobil_1_ESP_Formula_5W-30.aspx#


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

It seems like VW recommends either 5w30 or 5w40. Is one weight better than the other especially in midwest region?


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

The biggest difference from a 5W30 to say a 0W40 is what is called the ability to resist "shearing." One might think 'gee I can have it all, cuz the 0W40 covers more temperature variables...'
But you'd be wrong... the 5W30 has less temp variables to cover but resists shearing... or the oils ability to retain its viscosity. Just change it sooner say 5k at the max. I used to use 0W40 M1 religiously but discovered that by the time I needed to change the oil it came out like water... lost all of it's viscosity, thus it's ability to protect IMHO.

During the summer, or in a hot region I'd say stick with a 5 base weight; 5W30 etc. and move on from there. This is one of the reasons folks love "German Castrol" (and don't know it). Bob the oil guy is a good website and somewhat exasperating place to start your research... try not to get too carried away! :beer::laugh::beer:

P.S. I've spent a good portion of my life talking to a tribologist on the matter.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

Ubah said:


> The biggest difference from a 5W30 to say a 0W40 is what is called the ability to resist "shearing." One might think 'gee I can have it all, cuz the 0W40 covers more temperature variables...'
> But you'd be wrong... the 5W30 has less temp variables to cover but resists shearing... or the oils ability to retain its viscosity. Just change it sooner say 5k at the max. I used to use 0W40 M1 religiously but discovered that by the time I needed to change the oil it came out like water... lost all of it's viscosity, thus it's ability to protect IMHO.
> 
> During the summer, or in a hot region I'd say stick with a 5 base weight; 5W30 etc. and move on from there. This is one of the reasons folks love "German Castrol" (and don't know it). Bob the oil guy is a good website and somewhat exasperating place to start your research... try not to get too carried away! :beer::laugh::beer:
> ...


That's been my experience with M1 0W40 as well. It does seem to shear thin quite a bit by the end of the drain interval, and while that doesn't necessarily make it a bad oil, I'd agree it doesn't give you warm fuzzies about reducing wear when it's gotten that thin. Castrol 0W30 (a.k.a. German Castrol :thumbup seemed to shear thin very little over a similar interval, which is why I preferred it. 

I haven't had lab tests done on these personally, just personal observations when pulling the drain plug and read stuff on "BITOG" forums. Totally agree with you on the minutiae you can find over there...


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

So what about the Motul 5W40? It states that it is a 505 oil. I have been using the Mobile 1 0W40 since my purchase of the CC, It is a 2012 R-line.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

unctucker said:


> So what about the Motul 5W40? It states that it is a 505 oil. I have been using the Mobile 1 0W40 since my purchase of the CC, It is a 2012 R-line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wouldn't stop using M1 0W40 (Euro Car Formula) if you are happy with it- maybe just don't run it as long. And I wouldn't hesitate to go to a Motul product as long as it is 502/505 listed and you know what drain interval it is designed for (there are a couple of Motul blends in the 5W40 range IIRC), though it is going to be pretty expensive as it is what I'd call a "super premium" synthetic.

As you probably know, some of the most cost effective 502/505 options available are M1 0W40 Euro Car and Castrol 0W40 Euro Formula when bought in 5 qt jugs at Walmart. I bought a few jugs of the Castrol 0W40 last time it was on sale, though I haven't drained that stuff yet from either of our vehicles so I can't comment on how it thins, but if it's the same base stock and has similar viscosity modifiers as the "German Castrol" 0W30 (which supposedly tests more like a 0W35), it shouldn't be too thin.

In any case, if it's a "typical" 502/505 oil in a 2.0T, I'd go no longer than a 7k-8k mi change interval- Particularly with M1 0W40. Once I ran it to ~11k on a 2.0T and it wasn't pretty coming out- literally like black water. I'd expect the right Motul 5W40 will go 10k no problem if you are running a stock 2.0T and want to go that long. 

If you are concerned/interested, you can keep a sample of your used oil next time you do a change and send it out for analysis (i.e. Blackstone Labs) and for $25, they'll test your oil and give you an analysis and interpretation of how well that particular oil has done in terms of wear/lubrication, contaminant absorption, etc. for that change interval.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Fantastic feedback......... I'm old school with the oil changes and cant bring myself to go over 6,000 miles per change "a little piece at mind". I also buy my oil in jugs from Walmart and i run Mann filters. I was just curious after reading comments from the two here that were going at it. Both seemed they knew alot about oil and the VW 2.0 and I plan on keeping my CC for a long time so I want to use the best I can. Thanks again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timoshina (Nov 14, 2012)

My father always uses Pentosin for his audi a6 back in my country since 2002. It's made in germany. For a few years I've also been using pentisin 5w40 for my b6 and now for cc.


----------



## Buglios1 (May 5, 2015)

Does anyone have any input on Royal Purple XPR 5W30? I been using this in my 2013 VW CC R-line 2.0 for 40K miles now @ 10K intervals and it seems to look pretty good when drained. However, I can not find the Specs on if it is approved or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Liqui Moly for me all the way. It's made in Germany and their standards are second to none.
We use their oil in our service department and in all of our own personal and show cars as well.
Their oil test results are some of the best I've seen, I highly recommend using them.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Quick question for you oil experts. 

Not sure what weight oil my VW dealer used but I presume it's 5W40. 

Is it OK to top off my oil (no more than quart) using 5W 30 Weight (Castrol meeting VW spec) or do I need to use the same weight.


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, I just bought some 5w-40 Rowe HighTec Synt RS oil to do an oil change on my 3.6 VR CC. Never heard of this company before but i did notice the specifically mention that it is a "High performance engine oil for gasoline or diesel engines offering *extended drain* interval potential". I do not plan on waiting 10k miles before my next oil change... but thought that was an interesting call out by ECS. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-VR6/ES2808531/


I put Motul Specific 5w-40 in my stage 3 R


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sbkim said:


> Quick question for you oil experts.
> 
> Not sure what weight oil my VW dealer used but I presume it's 5W40.
> 
> Is it OK to top off my oil (no more than quart) using 5W 30 Weight (Castrol meeting VW spec) or do I need to use the same weight.


What's the part number on the invoice?


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## Ubah (Jan 15, 2015)

sbkim said:


> Quick question for you oil experts.
> Not sure what weight oil my VW dealer used but I presume it's 5W40.
> Is it OK to top off my oil (no more than quart) using 5W 30 Weight (Castrol meeting VW spec) or do I need to use the same weight.


It's better to top off with original oil brand and weight. However... if you're low and you need to top up, use whatever is available as that is worse than worrying about weight, etc... not as detrimental as you may think.


----------



## ogep (Jun 1, 2015)

*Oli Mobil Terbaik Di Indonesia - Total Quartz*

i think Elf Total Quartz 9000 oils is the best.


----------

